

How are we going to design iPad views on MacBooks? - utopkara

1440x900 resolution on the common 15" macbook pros was a pain while designing the non-retina ipad views. Now the "resolutionary" retina iPads with 2048x1536 displays make it even worse.<p>Here are a few of options:<p>1) Apple has to allow us to use the iPad screen as an external monitor; or at least an extension to the Xcode, so we can design directly on the iPad.<p>2) Isn't there a business opportunity here? Wink wink, ycombinator.<p>3) We will all need 30" monitors! Who's got the 13 hundred lying around?
======
hodder
Wait for the new MBPs?

~~~
utopkara
It would be awesome if they doubled the resolution on the new generation
macbooks. But, given the fact that the new iPads are just eating up all the
hi-res panels made, it is very unlikely that there will be a largely available
macbook that has the new panel. The gen after the coming one is more likely to
get the resolution doubling.

Anyway, meet me here if the MBPs do get the double resolution. I will happily
eat my words :-)

